# sparring with another style



## kempo-vjj (Oct 8, 2007)

My wife and kids started going to a traditional goju school. I was told I could drop in and train with them anytime. Cool. I currently train in a phillipino, Vee-jitsu close combat self defense for last 4 years. So I attend a night in which there is a sparring class. I have never done free sparring, point like stuff before. But man was it frustrating against this 3rd degree BB 17-18 year old. Ive trained enter in, strikes, control (locks, throw) that's it. No dancing around striking. Maybe I need more sparring. My adreneline had not ramped up like that since doing some BJJ stuff. Anybody else see my frustration in style approach in regards to sparring?


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 8, 2007)

Absolutely!  I first trained in Aikido where there's not really what you would call sparring, though we did quite often practice open or free techniques.  I then started training in traditional Karate and every time someone would try to strike me I would try to grab ahold and manipulate joints (which you can't do in traditional sparring.)  Finally I started settling in when I started training in Full contact fighting.  Trying to go back and forth between traditional and full contact is not as easy as some would think, in my opinion anyway.​


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 8, 2007)

Playing tag and grappling are so different that I can understand your frustration. By grappling I mean grabing and locking, and playing tag I mean hit and strike


----------



## Shotochem (Oct 8, 2007)

I get the same way when I spar the big young 20yr olds.  I'm not as quick as I used to be.  I gave up chasing them.  I just let them come to me.  


A little patience goes a long way.


-Marc-


----------



## kempo-vjj (Oct 9, 2007)

I tried to parry everything that came my way. The bruised forearm and swollen finger show it from the kicks. Usually from kicks we absorb and scoop, or cirlce around. It was fun stuff. Me and one of the younger guys just smiled as we round kicked and smacked knees together.


----------

